# [New Arrival] Special offer of DRAG MAX Limited Edition



## VOOPOO (24/9/20)

Guys, Drag Max Limited Edition,is up for sale now! 1000sets only.
Expired on Oct.8th, Order today and you can get a DRAG 4th anniversary keyring to verified you as a loyal friend.







Do you want to try the best taste from them ?


----------

